# Dell ST2220L, Samsung BX2250 in Mumbai



## pushkar (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to get a new 21.5"-24" monitor. It *must* have a VGA (RGB) input, because my notebook has only a VGA port. I saw the Samsung BX2250 LED monitor few days ago and I was blown away by the quality of the display. The color and sharpness was awesome.

After reading this section of the forum, I have seen that the Dell ST2220L is a very popularly recommended monitor by Digitians, but I am not able to find any Dell monitors where I live. However, I will be visiting Mumbai soon, and I have heard Lamington Road is a good place to shop for computer stuff. BTW, I guess ST2230L or ST2240L are also options I can consider.

So my questions:

1) Which one do you guys recommend? The ST2220L or the BX2250?
2) For those living in Mumbai, is the ST2220L available there?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 14, 2010)

1. both are almost similar but go with samsung.. it has better picture quality.. and its response time is 2ms ..less dan ST2220L ..

and 1 thing BX2250 lacks is HDMI port.. n if u are ok with dat.. den go ahead with SAMSUNG


----------



## pushkar (Dec 17, 2010)

The BX2250 has two HDMI ports. It doesn't have DVI port(s).

@pulkit, have you seen both the monitors' quality? (I am curious because you say that the BX2250 has better quality).

What difference does a lower response time make? I am not a gamer, if that is of any importance. I will use the monitor a lot for working on photographs in Adobe Lightroom, and to read books and browse websites with lots of photographs. So I want something with great brightness and color.

And the BX2250 has 5,000,000 contrast ratio compared to ST2220L's 8,000,000. How much difference does that make in real world usage?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

> BX2250 has 5,000,000 contrast ratio compared to ST2220L's 8,000,000



this wont give u much noticeable difference.. 
dell is 8.5k,, check for BX2250 price before buyin..??

be careful - ur monitor shud nt have any issue like screen burn.. i purchased Samsung monitor and in its manual it was clearly mentioned "dnt watch still image for long time it may cause screen burn".. so consider this very imp..



> BX2250 has two HDMI ports. It doesn't have DVI port(s).


yes.. i took opposite by mistake..


----------

